# Series3 is hacked!!



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/30/series3-prom-hack/



> The Series3 has been out for 3 or 4 months now and while it is great, everyone is still waiting for long awaited features like Multi-Room Viewing and TiVoToGo. Well Narf54321 of ************.com isn't waiting around and has figured out a way to hack the PROM chip which is very similar to hacking previous TiVos. Unfortunately this is less than the ideal way to hack a TiVo since it requires soldering and programming a PROM chip. Most people who hack their TiVo use a hacked Kernel instead to get around the TiVo's protections. Now before you run off following the read link, keep in mind that the ************ developers forum isn't for n00bs and they won't take kindly to "how much to hack my TiVo" posts. While some hacks like TiVoWebPlus have been applied, others like content extraction are unconfirmed.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

that news is about a month old.
another tidbit: the format of the recordings has changed somewhat, so current tools won't work, unmodified (and seeing as this is extraction talk, I'll leave it at that)


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

BTUx9 said:


> that news is about a month old.
> another tidbit: the format of the recordings has changed somewhat, so current tools won't work, unmodified (and seeing as this is extraction talk, I'll leave it at that)


Of course it is, but this was just picked up by engadget 1/30, and since the site where it was actually announced is actively filtered out by this forum, many people here might not be 'in the loop' on the latest news...


----------

